# patina on a damascus blade?



## Keith Neal (Dec 7, 2011)

If you have a beautiful damascus blade, is there a way to use the knife without discoloring the pattern with patina? Or do you just accept the patina as part of the deal? Or not use the knife?

Keith


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 7, 2011)

You could try what Del Ealy does with the damascus knives he makes, coating them with wax. I think Del uses beeswax.

Otherwise, just accept the patina. I do.


----------



## Hermes7792 (Dec 7, 2011)

yeah he uses beeswax, has to be retreated about every 1.5 to 2 years I think though


----------



## wsfarrell (Dec 7, 2011)

Hermes7792 said:


> yeah he uses beeswax, has to be retreated about every 1.5 to 2 years I think though



Years? I would think beeswax would only last a couple of days. How does that work?


----------



## Hermes7792 (Dec 7, 2011)

You'd have to ask him.

Thats just what I got from over the phone. Could be wrong!


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah? 1-2 YEARS? Does he never wash it?

Although, IMO, the patina on my damascus blades are the coolest of any of my knives. The difference in reactivity and the damy patter combine to form some really amazing effects. 

I also really love watching it change over time. It makes clean up time exciting because its fun to see the new developments after the knife is washed and dried.

If the patina gets too dark for your tastes/ obscures the pattern too much, you can always remove it and start over (just don't tell DwarvenChef).


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 7, 2011)

+1 for Justin. Used an Ealy test blade made out of unetched damascus and was amazed/pleased with the patterns in the patina.


----------



## Keith Neal (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone have photos handy of damascus blades with patina?

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 7, 2011)

I posted these in another patina thread awhile ago, but here ya go:


----------



## RobinW (Dec 7, 2011)

Shigefusa 240 with a small bit of patina. Easily restored to "original" finish using some fingerstones from Maxim.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qMz_Uc-Y6Wcp_ttZN7cVsZW0x5sEJk8cfCEVwVe0jGY?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/vE11CkkgcqUhVCJIMOrar5W0x5sEJk8cfCEVwVe0jGY?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/J08W6tfxizzZ_DSO2nLnapW0x5sEJk8cfCEVwVe0jGY?feat=directlink


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 8, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> I posted these in another patina thread awhile ago, but here ya go:


will's knives sure have pretty patinas don't they?


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, amazing patinas; the best I own. But Will's knives have pretty everything. He's a maker to keep a close eye on / buy while he's priced low/ his wait list isn't a mile long.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 8, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> ...[Will]'s a maker to keep a close eye on / buy while he's priced low/ his wait list isn't a mile long.


+1


----------



## wsfarrell (Dec 8, 2011)

Will who?


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 8, 2011)

wsfarrell said:


> Will who?


will catchsides here on the forum


----------



## zitangy (Dec 8, 2011)

tk59 said:


> +1



Looking at his OOTB finishes , blade wood handle and the sharpening.. there is nothing can be complained about and he is improving real fast.

I think he will get the handle size issues resolved as he is looking at them ladies ( gleaned form his previous postings) and he has realized that they have small wonderful hands....

Tempted to try one of his WIPs damascus .. either the Gyuto or the Suji. But I don't like patina(s)... 

A very pleasant guy to deal with.
D


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 9, 2011)

Here's a cool patina my Shig got from sweet potatoes:









This is the only Damascus carbon-steel knife I've had for any length of time and the freedom to experiment with. Some patina related things I've noticed:
1. The pattern survives patina much better if it is exposed through use of a good fingerstone.
2. Barkeeper's Friend can remove nasty stuff without destroying the pattern and leaving a hazy gray patina in tact, though it removes all color and depth of patina.
3. Cantaloupes. This is really strange, but if your Shig is getting wierd from, say huge amounts of onions, cut up a bunch of cantaloupes with it, and it does a little magic trick--and leaves brown crap on your cantaloupe.


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 9, 2011)

zitangy said:


> Looking at his OOTB finishes , blade wood handle and the sharpening.. there is nothing can be complained about and he is improving real fast.
> 
> I think he will get the handle size issues resolved as he is looking at them ladies ( gleaned form his previous postings) and he has realized that they have small wonderful hands....
> 
> ...



Well, as much of a shame as it would be to own one of the best patina taking blades and NOT like patina's I will say that Will's blade does seem to clean / polish up very quickly and easily. So periodically removing the patina shouldn't be more than a 5min job.


----------



## WillC (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Guys. Justin is right patina cleans off very easily if required, finished knives I have which I need to keep pristine, I have a strop with 1.5mm leather, course side up, this is loaded with blue polishing compound. A few strokes on the faces easily removes any patina. For myself I love the blue patina with damascus and how it works with the pattern. If it gets a bit brown wipe it off with a loaded strop or fine micro mesh. I find it more fiddly to maintain mono-steel actually, because the directions of the scratch patterns are much more obvious. If I micro-mesh one bit to remove a stain I normally end up going over the whole blade to keep it even.:wink:


----------



## Mrchainsaw (May 24, 2021)

Justin0505 said:


> Yeah? 1-2 YEARS? Does he never wash it?
> 
> Although, IMO, the patina on my damascus blades are the coolest of any of my knives. The difference in reactivity and the damy patter combine to form some really amazing effects.
> 
> ...



I agree with the colors but I have some dark gray/black patina really obscuring the pattern. What do you use to remove it without ruining the pattern? Simichrome?


----------



## jedy617 (May 27, 2021)

Mrchainsaw said:


> I agree with the colors but I have some dark gray/black patina really obscuring the pattern. What do you use to remove it without ruining the pattern? Simichrome?


Bro....you just bumped a 10 year old thread


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (May 27, 2021)

I would also quite like to hear from folks as to their method of choice for total patina removal please.


----------



## big_adventure (May 27, 2021)

DarKHarlequiN said:


> I would also quite like to hear from folks as to their method of choice for total patina removal please.



Probably depends on the knife in question. If I were planning on sanding or thinning the knife anyway, I'd just let that process take off the patina. If it's not particularly heavy, a blue scrubby pad will do it easily. If it's a little heavier, use a paste of baking soda, or Barkeepers' Friend, followed by, especially if you are going for a polished finish without sanding, a metal polishing compound.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (May 27, 2021)

big_adventure said:


> Probably depends on the knife in question. If I were planning on sanding or thinning the knife anyway, I'd just let that process take off the patina. If it's not particularly heavy, a blue scrubby pad will do it easily. If it's a little heavier, use a paste of baking soda, or Barkeepers' Friend, followed by, especially if you are going for a polished finish without sanding, a metal polishing compound.



Thanks for your considerations b-a, I am awaiting delivery of some barkeepers as I type... I should have added the modifier of no metal reduction to be involved


----------



## big_adventure (May 27, 2021)

DarKHarlequiN said:


> Thanks for your considerations b-a, I am awaiting delivery of some barkeepers as I type... I should have added the modifier of no metal reduction to be involved



Yeah, in that case, some combo of blue scrubby pads (blues, usually, are less abrasive than green and won't scratch most metals), baking soda paste, BKF and fine polishing compound. None of those will remove significant amounts (or any amount at all, usually) of metal.


----------

